
A Curated List of AI and Machine Learning Resources from Around the Web - RobbieStats
https://unsupervisedmethods.com/my-curated-list-of-ai-and-machine-learning-resources-from-around-the-web-9a97823b8524
======
Xeoncross
I'm glad to see mathematics guides, social leaders, and research papers
included in this list. It's one thing to google "nlp tutorial" but another to
know who to follow and even where to find more advanced content.

------
deepnotderp
Don't forget Nando's Deep Learning lecture series! Admittedly it's a little
bit math heavy, but don't let that scare you off!

Also Hugo Larochelle's course is great for beginners!

------
zwarag
A GitHub version of this list would be cool. I'm sure there are lots of people
who do not have a medium account but do have a GH account.

~~~
RobbieStats
I'm curious. Why does it matter if you have a Medium vs a Github account?

~~~
gkrypt
To contribute.

~~~
RobbieStats
Just leave a comment here :)

------
xtiansimon
I'm a neophyte to ML, but one course I very much enjoyed auditing was
"Learning from Data" [1] taught by Caltech Professor Yaser Abu-Mostafa. I
found concept of the _Learning Model_ particularly fresh representation of the
ML activity (starting at 14:39 in the first video linked here [2])

[1]:
[http://work.caltech.edu/telecourse.html](http://work.caltech.edu/telecourse.html)
[2]:
[https://youtu.be/mbyG85GZ0PI?t=14m39s](https://youtu.be/mbyG85GZ0PI?t=14m39s)

------
krosaen
Thanks for putting this together. I recommend you check out

[https://sebastianraschka.com/](https://sebastianraschka.com/)

the author of Python Machine Learning. He's great at explaining things, wrote
the bets intro to ML book IMHO and is a good Twitter follow.

I also humbly submit my own guide, from the perspective of how to approach
studying it amidst all the resources available:

[http://karlrosaen.com/ml/](http://karlrosaen.com/ml/)

------
adorable
I would also recommend a curated newsletter with AI / ML news and resources:

[http://aiweekly.co](http://aiweekly.co)

------
thedatamonger
good stuff. thanks for sharing!

